# Rome to Teramo transfer



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I need some help. My wife and I are returning to Italy at the end of Sept. We're coming into Rome and need to get to Teramo (city center). I've looked at private car services and they're expensive (cheapest 420 euros). I could rent a car, but then would have to take to Pescara to turn it in. 
Does anyone know of a service in or around Teramo or even Rome that would charge a reasonable fee? I would need something fairly large as in addition to luggage I have a dog carrier.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I think you're stuck with renting a car.

There should be a bus leaving from Tiburtina bus station. Luggage isn't a problem. But the dog carrier might be an issue. 

Anybody running a transfer is basically charging you for a two way trip. A driver leaving Rome still has to get back to Rome.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

I agree with Nick, assume you have looked at something like BlaBlaCar here?


----------



## panama rick (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks guys. I've pretty much exhausted every option. This was my last shot.


----------

